# The Last Part...Twin Screw Flywheel



## zimpwh (Jul 10, 2005)

JB Racing Grand-AM CUP lightened(20%) Steel single mass flywheel I paid $798 you pay $500 + shipping. This is the type of flywheel Josh MacMurray of Eurosport recommends for use with his TS Twin Screw applications.
Link: http://www.jbracing.com/flywheel-bmwGA.php

Here's what Josh says:
"We have also sourced a unique lightweight steel flywheel (20lbs vs the stock 25lbs) that works in conjunction with the heavy duty pressure plate to handle the large increase in power. The steel flywheel is better placed in high torque applications because of it's lower coefficient of thermal expansion (CTE). It's expansion properties are not as exaggerated as that of aluminum. With an aluminum flywheel the steel friction surface heats up and expands at a different rate than the rest of the flywheel. This _CAN_ cause "potato chipping" in some cases, where the flywheel will concave in itself in order to relieve the stress of overheating. A steel flywheel minimizes the chance of any potato chipping while the added weight over an aluminum flywheel makes for easier driving."

PM me for a great deal. Bob


----------

